# To chart or not to chart?!



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

I've just come to the end of 6 months of acupuncture and Chinese herbs, I've been charting for 6 months solid and on and off before that. I am just trying to decide if I should give charting a break for a while?!  I know this is a personal decision, but I'm just not sure. Part of me feels like a break would be really good, not having to take my temp everyday and be scrutinising the chart all the time! The other part of me feels scared of letting go, as it gives me some sense of control and knowing where I am at.  I should still know when I'm ovulating from my CF, but still feels a bit scary not to be taking my temp and seeing that thermal shift!  Would be good to hear what others think.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wisp as you say hun, it's personal choice.  I charted religiously, did clearblue sticks every month, and for me stopping it all just lifted soo much pressure off my shoulders. But then again, when you are soo used to charting etc, it's the only way you can feel in control and when thats gone, I suppose you feel a bit 'out of control again'.  Personally, I think everyone needs a break, from this horrid journey called infertility.  You're doing all you can to become pregnant.  Try having a break and see how you feel.  It's soo easy for fertility to literally take over every aspect of our waking hours.

But we're here to offer support every step of the way.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I've never charted, I'm a super control freak did the clear blue monitor resting religiously. Personally I think the control and obsessing must have a negative effect? It's a personal choice, but if your making sure your having sex every other day you should be able to give yourself the best chance whilst not fixating. Well that's my plan anyway! Not sure if it will work


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you both, it's really helpful to hear from you and get your support while deciding . Charting has helped me understand my cycle better, so I do feel in better position, but it hasn't actually helped me conceive (yet, always hoping!), so I think it is time for a break! Sometimes Ive been taken my temp twice in the morning, if I happen to wake up at 4 or 5am and then again when my alarm goes off at 6am (on my acupuncturists advice), so I feel like it has disturbed my sleep a bit! It will be nice not to have to worry about that and have a reminder each morning that I am not pregnant, not always a great start to the day!

Yes, sex every other day without charting sounds like a good plan to me!! I think I read in Zita West's book that she doesn't advise women to chart because your temp can be affected by so many things, wearing Pj's, not wearing Pj's, wearing different Pj's! what you have eaten or drank, if you have an infection!! So people can get very stressed unnecessarily if readings are up and down or do not seem to be how they should be.

Thanks again.


----------

